# Back Carrier for 4 year olds?



## mumm (May 23, 2004)

My kiddos legs have been falling asleep in the ergo lately. We use it less than once a month but have an 8 week trip coming up where I think we may need to carry them more. Any suggestions? I've seen recs for boba, oh Snap and kindercarry but they all seem like an ergo with more back support which isn't really the problem. (And to buy two more pricey carriers when my youngest and last kids are 4 seems silly!)

So do I just tell them to suck it up and walk or are there appropriate carriers out there?

Thanks!

Heather


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

The Boba has almost the same width dimension as an Ergo, so I don't think it would resolve your issue. Kindercarry comes in different sizes, so that might help.

I don't know how much you want to invest, or what your babywearing 'skill' level is. A wrap would be an option, because you can customize the fit to support your child's legs better.


----------



## MamaKickyPants (Sep 21, 2008)

You can't compare a KinderPack (Kindercarry's SSC) to an ergo through pictures. She makes a pre-schooler size and it has a MUCH wider base and a deeper seat for the child. Their legs are likely falling asleep because the seat is hitting them mid-thigh and the full weight of their leg is pulling down without support. With a properly sized kinderpack you will not have this problem b/c the seat will go all the way to their knees and they will be well seated in the body of the carrier. Honestly, Kinderpack is the ONLY SSC I would consider for a kid that size. They are pricey, but they pop up on FSOT on the Babywearer all the time, especially if you're not too picky on colour/pattern. It will be a good investment for your trip, and will have great resale value when you're done.


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

I wonder if you could rig up some leg loops for your current carrier. The new baby trekker has some which look like they would make it more comfortable for the child. I don't think I could handle a 4yo in a trekker though. I last used our when DS was close to 3 and we were viewing houses and it was hard then.


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MamaKickyPants*
> 
> You can't compare a KinderPack (Kindercarry's SSC) to an ergo through pictures. She makes a pre-schooler size and it has a MUCH wider base and a deeper seat for the child. Their legs are likely falling asleep because the seat is hitting them mid-thigh and the full weight of their leg is pulling down without support. With a properly sized kinderpack you will not have this problem b/c the seat will go all the way to their knees and they will be well seated in the body of the carrier. Honestly, Kinderpack is the ONLY SSC I would consider for a kid that size. They are pricey, but they pop up on FSOT on the Babywearer all the time, especially if you're not too picky on colour/pattern. It will be a good investment for your trip, and will have great resale value when you're done.


I agree with this completely. Knee to knee support from a wider carrier base would make a world of difference.


----------



## Ecochique (Mar 24, 2011)

A good woven!


----------



## mumm (May 23, 2004)

So for some funny reason I can't multi-quote but....

I'm sure it is because their weight is sitting on the edge of the ergo cutting off circulation under their thighs. I went to the babywearer (thanks- I think I see some kinderpacks, but am not sure about that much $) but I don't know the lingo at all! I've had kids for 11 years and always used carriers of different kinds but never paid much attention to patterns and styles and whatnot. I've had slings, wraps (moby and maya? I think?! For carrying both twins when they were little) and the ergos, which I've really liked.

What does SSC stand for. Sling style carrier? but that doesn't really apply to a back carrier? Gosh I am clueless!

Laughing hyena- That is a good idea. I could either try to extend the ergo so it goes to their knee joint (which I'm not sure I could do) or rig up something to add foot support, like a stirrup for their feet.

I hate to spend money at this point on carriers. They are almost 4 and are my youngest and last children. We are exploring and camping for 8 weeks this summer and I'm sure they'll need to be carried more frequently than they do in our regular life. Even if just in the airports!

At least now I know there are packs for older kids out there. Thanks


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

SSC is soft structured carrier. It means it has a padded waist and shoulders and buckles.


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

The Boba has foot stirrups intergrated wtih the carrier.

http://www.bobababycarrier.com/

A Sherpani Framed Carrier also has stirrups.


----------

